# Discount Clubs for Veterans??



## LTDrumm (May 17, 2004)

As a Viet Nam Veteran, is there a club that I can join that campgrounds will recognize and afford discounts similar to Good Sam, etc....????


----------



## Gary B (May 17, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Hi LTDrumm, welcome to the forum and hi from a fellow Viet Nam vet. I know of no such organization. Will wait to see if others post with any information. We are Good Sam members and use that all the time.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Hello LT Drumm and welcome to the forum.  From a fellow Viet Nam (69-70)I, too, am a member of Good Sam's Club.  Don't know of any specific Nam camper clubs or grounds that give discounts just for Nam Vets.  Might be out there somewhere?
good luck


----------



## LTDrumm (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Thanks for the reply.  Maybe there is a club for Vets not just Nam Vets.  Anyway welcome home and I salute you.


----------



## LTDrumm (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

I'm new at this.  Thanks for your reply.  Rcvd two replys, don't know if my thanks went to both of you or if I am to reply twice.  No big deal, again thanks &  salute you also.


----------



## Gary B (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Hi Archer, you got that boat ready yet????    We are waiting for you to make your plans so we can release the mosquitoes :evil:  Just kidding  , I must be one of the old guys I was in Nam Dec 64 to Dec 65.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve: 
PS Yall don't have to agree at once about being old.


----------



## LTDrumm (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Nope Gary B you arn't the oldest.  I had two tours.  1st time 63-64 and 2nd time 68-69.  I was in Gitmo in 62.  Does that make me the "old man"?


----------



## ARCHER (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Wow guys, I must be the baby in this group.  I promise I won't call either of you the "old man".
Gary, yup, boat is just about ready.  Sent you a separate email a little bit ago.  You can go ahead and release the bugs.....cause we are headed that way in about a week.
Once a Marine, Always a  Marine
 :bleh:    :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## LTDrumm (May 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Semper Fi.  That makes two of us.


----------



## ARCHER (May 19, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Yup, Semper Fi.  1st Marine Aircraft Wing at Da Nang (Marble Mountain), Huey Cobra Squadron, Ordanance shop, E-5 Sgt.  Cherry Point, NC two years before trip West.  Four Active years of service and loved it (except for Nam ).


----------



## Gary B (May 19, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Well I'm an Army guy, was at the opposite end of the country at Soc Trang, 121st Avaition Company, about a month before I got over there they went to all Hueys, before there were a few Flying Bananas H-21 in Army talk. Spent  time in C Nash's area of the country Ft. Rucker, Al. and after returning got to go to Ft. Benning Ga. and thanks to Pres. Johnson on to the Domiican Republic, E-5 helicopter mech. 3 years active duty. But thanks to the GI bill got a education & career.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (May 20, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Ya got that right about the GI Bill.  It paid for my education and future career.  Without it, I doubt that I would have been able to get a degree having wife and two children after my trip to West Pac.  Sounds like helicopters were our nitch.  Almost went back into the Corps a year after I got out, but wanted to be a pilot and was told I was too old (24) so decided to become an accountant (wow....from the wild blue to the 4 walls/desk).  Guess Chelse is on his way to Alaska by now.  Will be nice to hear all about his adventures.  Sounds like you kept them flying and I kept them firing.....ha ha Maybe Lt was the pilot....  :laugh:


----------



## LTDrumm (May 20, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

You are close but no cigar flew numerous night FAC missions as Observer (4 eyeballs better than two).  I was enlisted 4 yrs USMC & 8 yrs USAF ('61 - '73). Long time ago! Switched to USAF thinking no more Nam, didn't work. Radio Operator usually assigned to grunts as FAC or Naval Gunfire.  Grunts found Charlie and I directed the fireworks show.  1st tour = DaNang (Monkey Mtn.) Comm Plt, HQ&S Co 3/9, all over I Corp. 2nd tour arrived Feb '68 just in time for Tet.  Was all over III & IV Corp such as 19th TASS (Bien Thuey - Delta) then 504th TASG out of Bien Hoa (close to Siagon) attached to Army for FAC.  Hope I can spell these right but you guys will know where I am talking about.  Take up too much time and room but a total of 26 mos in country . Used GI Bill too with BS in Industrial Technolgy. Now just old and can't remember much. Haven't discussed this in such a very long time.  Been to "The Wall"?  We have great VA Medicial here in Fayetteville, AR.


----------



## ARCHER (May 20, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Tried to go to the wall twice and could not bring myself to look upon it.  Maybe someday.  Your right about not discussing it for a long long time.  Me too


----------



## Plant (Jun 17, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

I enjoyed reading your history all of you guys, just wanted to say my piece.  I stayed at home, my husband was in Korea it changed our lives.  Thank you all for helping to keep us safe and free, what ever action, war, or what ever they called it.  Thank You from the bottom of my heart.  Plant


----------



## Gary B (Jun 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Hi Plant, thanks, you guys did your share also, a thank you to you and your husband, its what makes our country great.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 18, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

I second Gary's comments......


----------



## Jer (Jun 26, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

HI:
I am also a new RV owner and a Vietman vet, USMC.
I recently purchased a 2004 31' Class C Sunseeker, by Forest River.
I was getting ready for my second time out on the road. I was checking the slideout, it went out fine, but won't retract. I called the service department where I purchased the RV and Forest River. I followed their instructions to solve the problem. My seat was forward, parking brake on. I checked the voltage on the switch wires, so there is power to the motor. The last resort was to flip the flag on the motor and get two neighbors, plus myself to push the slide back in. I'm still left with getting this fixed. I'll have to take it in and have the motor checked. Has anyone had a problem with their slideout doing this same thing? If anyone has suggestions on what they did or what they think the problem might be, I would appriciate the help.


----------



## janicenlarry (Jul 29, 2004)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

I suggest you join 3 outfits and I am basing this on 3-1/2 yrs full timing.  
1.  Escapees-terrific organization with their own sites and many affiliated discount sites.
2.  Passport America - over 400 campgrounds at 1/2 price
3.  VFW - you can park at many lodges for a small fee or free and eat there as well.


----------



## USMC (Apr 18, 2006)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

I realize that this is an old topic but I just now read it and thought I would post about the veteran and camping.

I'm rated a 100% disabled veteran, If you are a rated 100% you are allowed to camp in any of the many military camp grounds on and off base, these camp grounds charge by your rank the lower your rank the cheaper the stay.

also many of these camp grounds except golden age passports also, there is a VFW ran camp ground in Oklahoma, I have never stayed there and I don't know if they give discounts or not. 

many of the military also allow defense department civilian workers to stay in their camp grounds. here is a book you can order that list all military camp grounds.

It is called Military RV camping and outdoor recreation this book also list military golf courses and boat slips.

here is their web site www.militaryliving.com 

their e-mail address is militaryliving@aol.com

also you will find that many U.S. army Corph of engineers offer a lot of free camping locations.

I hope this will be of some help to you. Later Jim


----------



## OldSoldiers (Apr 20, 2006)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

Hi all.  As a new RV'er I've done a lot of RV research on the internet.  I found this site http://www.military.com/Travel/Content1/0,,military_campgrounds,00.html

It provides a good link to all campgrounds on Military Installations available to active and retired military regardless of branch.  I do Consulting for DoD and stayed at the Fort Bliss Campground for 10 days recently and it is terrific.  There is a wide range of facilities and activities, some rather meager, some like Bliss great.

Good luck.

OldSoldier

PS: 2 tours Viet Nam, Korea, 2 times Germany, Fiji, Turkey, Desert Storm, Okinawa and Panama.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Apr 20, 2006)

Discount Clubs for Veterans??

LTDrumm:  Spent 4 years in Navy during Nam.  Put air launched guided weapons together to help defend you guys.  No time in Vietnam but did pack a lot of goodies (Playboy & Penthouse) in those aluminum containers.  Never got any back.  Magazines or Missiles.

Lost my younger brother from Agent Orange and my older made a career of the Navy.  Command Master Chief.  Proud of service.  Visit the Wall!  It is the best memorial in Washington.  I shed a lot of tears when I saw the statue of the three men coming out of the woods and seeing the wall.  Makes you doubly proud to have served.

You got some good advice about Good Sam.  Great magazine, Highways, with lots of tech stuff and advice on trips.  Plus join Good Sam Emergency Road Service.  I broke a serpentine belt coming through West Virginia and GSERS had someone there within an hour.  Towed me to a semi-truck repair shop and they fixed me up in 45 minutes.  Cost me $97.00 for the belt and labor.  Then found out the problem was caused from a mechanic at Terry Labonte Chevrolet, a Workhorse dealer, who replaced an air conditioner compressor and didn't bolt the wiring harness bracket back on the top of the a/c compressor.  The bracket got down against the belt and eventually shredded it.

But Good Sam is worth every dime and they don't cost to many dimes either.

Take care and happy RV'ing.  To bad the current leadership in Washington has been trying to do away with the GI Bill and Veterans Benefits.  No Money=No Benefits.


----------

